# why amateurs shouldnt own scrub pythons: warning to all novice herpers! pics!



## ssssmithy (Jul 10, 2011)

As many of you would know i keep alot of scrub pythons and i regularly explain how much these snakes demand alot of respect and are in a world of their own ...well today was a good example of why!!

A photographer friend came around for some nice scrub python shots today, friend of ours ryan harvey not knowing (or not taking my word for it) of how much of a bad bite they can deliver proceeded to help out...ryan grabbed the male scrub whom isnt huge,being 2 years old maybe 2.5mtres long max. 
he handled it like you would a spotted python,head was coming up he pushed its face away to help get a good shot...and BAM....in a matter of a second my boy decided to bite his thumb,coil and spin at the same time resulting in one shallow and one very deep laceration to his thumb to the bone! a few jabs of some local and 3 stitches later he learnt his lesson :lol:

now this is why i believe they should be kept on restricted licences or breeders like myself need to be more selective in whom they sell to. 
speaking from experience with them and from todays lesson from ryan...be careful!
smithy!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 10, 2011)

Hahaha, nice one Ryan!!!

Thanks for sharing Smithy, and for the record I totally agree given the fact Ryan isnt exactly a newbie


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 10, 2011)

not to the hobby no but to keeping large pythons his as new as they come haha silly boy


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 10, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> not to the hobby no but to keeping large pythons his as new as they come haha silly boy


LOL, oh well he learnt the hard way, probably the best way to learn anyway


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 10, 2011)

Haha not bad lol it's a good bite


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 10, 2011)

That looks like a bite from a Woma because they're on an advanced licence.
A Scrubby couldn't do that much harm, they're only basic!


----------



## lgotje (Jul 10, 2011)

lol bet the snake feels bad haha


----------



## wranga (Jul 10, 2011)

might be a lesson learned by afew. scrubbies would have to be the most difficult and unpredictable snake to handle


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 10, 2011)

What? In NSW that's the other way around. SCrubbies are Class 2 while Woma is C1.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe he should stick to wressling half naked drunks at the BBQs instead


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 10, 2011)

haha rory he definately should!


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 10, 2011)

There is huge difference between fear and respect
......solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## kupper (Jul 10, 2011)

I am still laughing Kris :lol:


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 10, 2011)

thats it!
definately not putting fear into anyone mate. simply showing what not showing respect to them can result in..... 
smithy.

haha chris we all new one day his lack of brains would prevail.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 10, 2011)

It is so good you have shared this acident. I think it is really important that people also realise their limitations. For example I am a very 'touchy feely person' and I have been so lucky to have 4 very placcid jungles.....yes I know I have been very lucky regardless of the breed.....however I know myself AND I am very new to the hobby....and I think it is very important to know yourself and your limitations...so when my friend gets his Death Adders out to show me...i put my hands behind my back......and you know what !!! I think Jungles are about as daring as I will ever get !!!!!!!


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 10, 2011)

that good to hear hun ....its also more giving all snakes respect and having the knowledge of handling and keeping other less potentially "lethal" pythons before jumping into the deep end with scrubbies and any large python for that matter.


after all, it wasnt curiosity that killed the cat... it was complacency 
smithy.


----------



## blakehose (Jul 10, 2011)

Very good lesson to be learnt... they really are too easily available and you're right in saying breeders should take the utmost care in their approach to selling these animals!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 10, 2011)

This is exactly why, something even I realise as a beginner, I will only be sticking to carpets for as long as I feel necessary. I know each individual animal even within a sopecies can and do have different temperaments (my newly acquired Jungle is so placid its not funny) but then there is the overall type of personality types of snakes do have and act out in aggression when under the handling of someone who is not used to them or knows enough about them. I would leave snakes like that to professionals of course.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

hahahaha 

thats gold


----------



## eipper (Jul 10, 2011)

Smithy,

He got off light.....I was smashed by 15 footer about 10 years back.....that hurt.

Big olives, crapets lacies, Perenties, panoptes etc can all give you some very nasty injuries.

Cheers,
scott


----------



## hugsta (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome, about time there was a decent bite and plenty of blood, thanks for that Ryan. 

As the OP said, scrubs are not a beginners snake, after having owned them myself you soon realise they are not your everyday morelia. Awesome snakes IMO.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 10, 2011)

hey scott i agree, thats my point considering he was only a small scrubbie.
i also have been grabbed on the neck/throat by a 3mtre/10footer,held on and had a chew for 5 lonnggg minutes! not huge atall but definately scared the hell out of me,luckily i had someone else on hand and always do when handling my adults. i now own a few pairs and always have respect for the beautiful creatures!my favourite python for sure!
smit.


----------



## cement (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree, all snake should be treated with respect, especially the BIG ones!!
Hey Ryan, that shot of getting the needle.... I know that feeling, but your expression speaks volumes!
Shame you stitched it really, it would have left a great scar!! How did the photo turn out?


----------



## Renenet (Jul 11, 2011)

Ouch. A speedy recovery to Ryan.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 11, 2011)

haha ryan got owned,tell him sucked in from me


----------



## longqi (Jul 11, 2011)

Weve got a 5metre retic here that usually is out the back in the garden somewhere during the day
But sometimes it wanders into the display
Lovely gentle snake that puts up with anything except being help near the head or neck
We usually just shoo it outside again until night time
But if it arrives at the same time as customers we warn them to leave it alone and just enjoy its beauty
Always some hero who thinks he knows snakes will try a head restraint
_It goes ballistic
Never tries to bite
But a big retic is incredibly strong and it just tosses these guys around like toys
Then one of the girls just walks over and picks it up gently and its like nothing has happened
Little pussy cat again waiting to get its belly scratched
_


----------



## Colin (Jul 11, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> not to the hobby no but to keeping large pythons his as new as they come haha silly boy



haha smithy Im sure you and others were'nt on the edge of your seats just waiting for that scrub to grab him :lol: with the cameras ready for action..


----------



## gillsy (Jul 11, 2011)

We all know Ryan sometimes isn't the brightest spark in the shed, I told him he wasn't allowed to handle venomous snakes because of the drowsy pain killers he was on once what's he do, go and handles one and guess what he came away with a bite then to. 

They all tried to hide it from mother hubard (me) because they knew I'd get the ****s. Given it was only a De Vis I was still not impressed.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Are you gonna post the video for all to watch too?? Then you'll really see how brainless he is when handling big pythons lol


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 11, 2011)

ryans a good kid lol i certainly wouldnt leave him to handle any of my elapids though thats for sure. he was willing to cop a bite in order to get te snake to sit right for the photo,mind you he assumed it would be no worse then a bite from a coastal carpet. well he was wrong haha was entertaining to say the least! though i think the local he got at hospital hurt alot more haha


----------



## gillsy (Jul 11, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> ryans a good kid lol i certainly wouldnt leave him to handle any of my elapids though thats for sure. he was willing to cop a bite in order to get te snake to sit right for the photo,mind you he assumed it would be no worse then a bite from a coastal carpet. well he was wrong haha was entertaining to say the least! though i think the local he got at hospital hurt alot more haha



Haha, I know the look of horror when the Dr has that needle.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 11, 2011)

So true Kris. The local stings like a b*#@%!!


----------



## snakebag (Jul 11, 2011)

I dont think the hobby needs another restriction. If you play with big snakes expect a big bite. Start restricting them and it will go the way of america where you will be fighting to keep them.


----------



## gillsy (Jul 11, 2011)

They are already restricted snake bag, and there is a huge difference between us and the US in regards to big snakes. They are already native here. 

All he was saying is keep them restricted.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 11, 2011)

thy are a cheap snake that grows big,bigger teeth, bigger bite,bigger risk. capable of killing n adult man,which has happened once before to an expert handler.... yes in some states they are retricted already but at the very least the breeders and sellers of these snakes need to take responsablity of whom they sell to. in comparison to USA we are nothing alike a retic or burm or anaconda compared to a scrub is a bit different lol


----------



## snakebag (Jul 11, 2011)

I dont think there is much difference at all. Your talking of how they can kill an adult man who is an expert handler and restricting keepers from the animal. That sort of thing would snowball expecially if the news heard of these Big snakes killing expert handlers. I think people are restricted enough without creating new ways to restrict us further.
Not attacking just my thoughts


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 11, 2011)

the twit deserved it :lol: ! payback for tryin to kill thals betta!


----------



## Allan (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone who sells Scrubs and/or vens can only rely on the fact that the buyer has the relevant licence at the time. However, how the wildlife authorities deem a person suitable for a Scrubbie is beyond me as there are no handling courses for large pythons (that I know of) 
I remember vaguely that NSW required two references for Scrubbies just after the amnesty. This is still no insurance though.
Any advise on how to be a responsible breeder in the days of the internet, when you very rarely meet the guyer these days?


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 11, 2011)

imnot talking bout the capability of the snakes mate im talking bout the difference in industries between us and usa of being different. they are exotics aswell which is another reason they tightned the restrictions over there. and hans good point and as you just said mybe a refernce like they used to do is the go  just my thoughts too.... this is no debate haha just get a bit woried seeing threads on here of people that are keeping scrubbies and then asking for help on how much to feed them and how often? honestly if you cant work out basic husbantry skills then you shouldnt be owning scrub pythons lol its worrying to say the least!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 11, 2011)

Bite pics are my favourite, that one looked like it would hurt like hell! I think I'll stick with my olive


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, it's all good experience. Ryan, did you bite the bugger back? I would!


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 11, 2011)

thats it michael hahah just another embaressing story to tell at bbqs!


----------



## Specks (Jul 11, 2011)

hey smithy are you coming to the gold coast expo cause it would be great to see some of your stuff there.
im putting in a small stall just so i can get involved and be around some of the more experienced keepers and learn some stuff.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 11, 2011)

this time of year all our snakes are in breeding/being cooled etc so cant take any snakes anywhere. but ill be walking around havin a look


----------



## Specks (Jul 11, 2011)

pitty that you cant bring anything cause i know you have some awesome animals
well ill definitely see you there, saw you at the scales and tails expo and was gonna say hello but you were busy.
will be a big two days so looking forward to it


----------



## hugsta (Jul 11, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> thats it michael hahah just another embaressing story to tell at bbqs!



And the scar to proove it.


----------



## Defective (Sep 17, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> So true Kris. The local stings like a b*#@%!!



i would take a scrubbie bite over having another local in my back again....ive still got a sore back from when i had my last Lumbar puncture.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 17, 2011)

Poor Ryan! ... I don't plan on ever getting bit by a scrubby again!


----------



## Colin (Sep 17, 2011)

he's lucky it got him on the hand and not the wrist.. I've had an adult jungle smash me on the wrist puncturing and popping several veins.. no pics  I was too busy trying to keep the blood off the carpet. lucky he let go as soon he bit me. but my wrist was black for a while from the force he hit me with..

thats what happen's when you take your eyes off your snake when your hands smell of rat at feeding time..


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 17, 2011)

My naughty girl Elvira my Jungle just tagged me and she is now almost fully grown (she is almost 2 and almost 6 foot long...i am hoping she will stop growing soon)...if she had meant it I would have known but she knew her mistake as soon as she did it and stopped I think she got as bigger fright as I did as i think she thought i was giving her a rat......and my hand...the blood....and he only grazed me..needless to say my idea of getting her out has turned into defrosting a rat for her lol

So Colin i am sitting here only imagining the bruising.....it must have hurt like hell

She honestly hasnt bitten me in months and months.......but it just goes to show sometimes they can make mistakes..... and i need to make sure every time i give lots of warning so she knows what i mean...rather than just reaching in to grab her lol


----------



## Ambush (Sep 18, 2011)

Ouch..


----------



## veenarm (Sep 18, 2011)

Snakes don't make mistakes, they make well informed decisions... Your hand was lunch, but unfortunately it got away


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 18, 2011)

Just a quick note for Ryan in light of the recent bite talk at the AHs meeting - scrubbies have gram negative bacteria in their mouths and these do not respond to the same antibiotics as gram positive bacteria that doctors are used to dealing with from dog, cat and human bites. If you get an infection, it is important to let the doctor know about this fact! They might contact the Australian Reptile Park for more info, or perhaps Gosford Hospital, although less likely to get the right person there.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Sep 18, 2011)

nice bite


----------

